# Select focus point on the D7000 with the front dial instead of arrow pad



## Box801 (Sep 3, 2011)

Hey everyone,

This is an RTFM but I'm currently on a mobile phone and I'm going to shoot a concert with my new D7000 when I found out you can't change the focus point with the command dial anymore like the D80 where you would hold down the AE-L/AF-L button and turn the dial. How do I change to back to the way the D80 did it?

Thank you in advance,
box801


----------



## MTVision (Sep 3, 2011)

I don't know the answer so I googled it for you. 

Dpreview.com

"Look at the back of the camera. You see that little flip switch below the direction pad which you can put on either "L" or dot? Turn this to dot, set AF system to anything except full, auto or 3d and you are good to go. Pressing the OK button in the middle of the direction pad resets the focus point to the middle. It's also covered in the camera's manual - the white booklet inside the box when you bought it... you know?"


I didn't write that ^^^ found it on another forum. It corresponded with a couple other sites I looked at. 

So, I'm assuming after you do all that you would choose focus point with the directional pad. I don't have the d7000 but if I'm wrong - sorry. I tried.


----------



## MTVision (Sep 3, 2011)

I'm a retard and can't read. 

Can't edit my post bcus I'm on my phone. Please disregard above post. It's 4am and I read your post wrong! Sorry!  

I have no clue how you would Change the setting to work like the d80


----------



## cgipson1 (Sep 3, 2011)

The information that MTVision found is partially correct. I shoot a D7000 and play with the focusing a good bit. You cannot change the focus point with the dial, only the control pad on the back. You have to be in either AF-A or AF-C mode... and you can change which focus point you want to use in all modes except spot and auto. You can lock the focus point you want to use with the Lock switch.. but you can only move the focus point around if you have this unlocked.

I checked the dial re-assignment settings  in the Controls area, but it doesn't look like changing the focus point is one of the things it will allow..... 

MTVision: That was nice of you! Kudos to you!


----------



## MTVision (Sep 3, 2011)

cgipson1 said:
			
		

> The information that MTVision found is partially correct. I shoot a D7000 and play with the focusing a good bit. You cannot change the focus point with the dial, only the control pad on the back. You have to be in either AF-A or AF-C mode... and you can change which focus point you want to use in all modes except spot and auto. You can lock the focus point you want to use with the Lock switch.. but you can only move the focus point around if you have this unlocked.
> 
> I checked the dial re-assignment settings  in the Controls area, but it doesn't look like changing the focus point is one of the things it will allow.....
> 
> MTVision: That was nice of you! Kudos to you!



Thanks! I tried!


----------



## Box801 (Sep 3, 2011)

Thanks for the help everyone


----------

